# hi there



## nickyb05 (May 10, 2011)

Hi all, I am very new to all this but i really want to build and tone up. but find it hard to gain weight.

I am currently only doing weights for an hour a night, but will slowly pick this up.

All help tips very much appreciated

Nick


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome mate

Train(don't overtrain)but train hard

Diet

Rest

Sleep

Don't neglect your big compound exercises!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi nickyb welcome to the forum.

beep beep from the roadrunner.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

What franki says and you can't go wrong


----------



## nickyb05 (May 10, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Train(don't overtrain)but train hard
> 
> ...


what do you mean by big compound exercises?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bench press,squats,deadlifts,military presses.....all core exercises help you grow with a good diet like a weed...!

Don't neglect legs either big legs big muscles strong legs will help you lift heavier up top!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

franki3 said:


> Bench press,squats,deadlifts,military presses.....all core exercises help you grow with a good diet like a weed...!
> 
> Don't neglect legs either big legs big muscles strong legs will help you lift heavier up top!


i second that....


----------



## nickyb05 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and info!


----------



## nickyb05 (May 10, 2011)

how does this sound for a workout plan. was gonna do 3 sets of 10.

Thursdays - bicep curl, row kickback, hammer curl, shrug, zottman curl, standing tricep extension, standing concentration curl.

Sundays - arnold press, dumbbell front raise, sholder press, push ups, two point bridge, dumbbell dead lift, weighted chop.

Tuesdays -beginner squat, dumbbell lunge, dumbbell calf raise, abdominal twist, crunch twist, sit up, offset squat.

How does that sound or is it too much/less to start off with?

Nick


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Nicky and welcome.

As per the above, stick to big compounds, eat right and get PLENTY of rest. Training too often will have a negative impact on what you're trying to achieve. Stick to 2 days per week, every third day at the most.


----------

